# The Greys, Part 2



## CTHorner (Aug 6, 2013)

*Removed by author.*

Removed by author.


----------



## CTHorner (Aug 6, 2013)

Removed by author.


----------



## CTHorner (Aug 6, 2013)

Removed by author.


----------



## CTHorner (Aug 6, 2013)

Removed by author.


----------



## CTHorner (Aug 6, 2013)

Removed by author.


----------



## CTHorner (Aug 6, 2013)

Removed by author.


----------



## CTHorner (Aug 6, 2013)

Removed by author.


----------



## CTHorner (Aug 6, 2013)

Removed by author.


----------



## CTHorner (Aug 6, 2013)

Removed by author.


----------



## CTHorner (Aug 6, 2013)

Removed by author.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Thanks, CT, for continuing the story. Very exciting stuff, on a global scale now. Can't wait to see how you pull it all together.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

That was a good read,quite lengthly at that. Thanks


----------



## CTHorner (Aug 6, 2013)

Removed by author.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

More Greys PLEASE!!!


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I am trying to wait patiently for the next installment. I hope CTHorner hasn't forgotten about us.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

This is the end? But... there are so many unanswered questions


----------

